# Snowboarding Posters



## Mongo423 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm searching for a lage snownoarding poster. Does anyone know of a good site?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

go to shops, movie promos, and events at your resort


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Or just get a bunch of snowboarding magazines and cut out all the awesome pictures and cover your walls. Thats what I did theres no paint left


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Agreed, it looks sick as hell. Watch websites like Transworld and Snowboarder Magazine too. I got a couple Rome posters free from a giveaway they were doing not too long ago.


----------

